
McSweeney’s and EFF Team Up for “The End of Trust” - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/10/mcsweeneys-and-eff-team-end-trust
======
anarchitect
I'm curious what would make someone get into stuff like this anyway?

